# 1st breeding with Yellow HM Male X Black Matalic HM Female



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

I believe that the female is black Metallic, if anyone has a better description, please post. There are roughly 110 fry that are 7 weeks old. They range in shade from yellow to mommy's color. It has been an incredible experience raising the fry and watching them grow.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats, should get a wide range of colours and irids and washes in them.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

That male is EVERYTHING!!! Loving his Caudal Fin!


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

*More Fry Pictures*

Just got a couple pictures of the larger fry and different colors


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

They're looking great!


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

*Almost 9 weeks old!*

Here are some better pictures of the fry, on Monday they will be 9 weeks old!


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

*13 weeks old now!*

I have a wide variety including butterfly, Cambodian, iridescence. and cellophane. The pictures are from a video, so they aren't great, but you can see they fins are filling in nicely!


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

The fry are 17 weeks old and have added a few videos to youtube, there are everything from full cellophane to red and blue bi-colors.

Red/Blue
http://youtu.be/kchaPSy0YWY

Cellophane
http://youtu.be/JuvHdifWoHA


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

*New Pictures of the Males*

Here are some of the males flared out. I am so happy that I was able to finally get them :-D. The blue and red one is a full half moon, he just wasn't being cooperative.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not drooling over the middle one at all... >.> <.<


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

I havnt done enough posts to put them in the classified section at this point


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quick go spam up a bunch of betta pictures


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Oh my gosh they're so beautiful! I love the last guy you posted.


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

Posting like that just isn't my nature


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Will you be selling some of the fry?


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes. ..if you are interested just pm me. I have about 18 males that are ready to go now along with matching female if you want a pair.


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Sounds great! Just sent you a message


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

*This is my favorite boy...*

I am planning on breeding him with one of his marbled sisters in November


----------

